# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Humour Informatique >  Pourquoi les dveloppeurs travaillent-ils la nuit ?

## Gordon Fowler

*Pourquoi les dveloppeurs travaillent-ils la nuit ?*
* Parce qutre fatigus nous fait mieux coder , rpond un dveloppeur Slovne*


Pourquoi de nombreux dveloppeurs prfrent-ils travailler la nuit ?

Cest la question que sest pose Swizec Teller, un dveloppeur slovne et bloggeur  ses heures, en constatant que ses heures perdues ne situaient pas, comme pour les  employs normaux , aprs 20h. 

Au contraire. C'est lorsque le jour s'est couch sur sa belle ville de Ljubljana et que ces semblables commencent  se dtendre que celui qui se dcrit comme un _ Geek avec un chapeau_  avoue travailler de manire optimale.


*Lubjana by Night, photo de Phil More*

Voyant que de nombreux dveloppeurs faisaient exactement comme lui, Swizec Teller a alors publi une analyse teinte dhumour pour rpondre  la question.

Et sa rponse liste trois raisons.

La premire est que le mtier de dveloppeur exige une concentration sur plusieurs heures et que la journe est trop agite. _ A cause de cet norme investissement mental, nous ne pouvons simplement pas commencer  travailler sans tre srs davoir au moins deux heures sans tre drangs_ , crit-il sur son blog. Ce qui n'est possible que la nuit.

La journe a galement un autre inconvnient : elle est pleine de limites et dchances (pause djeuner, partir du bureau, etc.). Des limites de temps qui ,l encore, n'existent plus la nuit.

La deuxime raison voque est beaucoup plus originale. Pour Swizec, _ tre fatigus nous fait mieux coder_ .

Contrairement aux ides reues, la journe et un cerveau en pleine possession de ses moyens naideraient pas  faire un travail soign. Ils amneraient plutt au multitche et  la dissipation.

Etre fatigu serait donc beaucoup plus productif _ parce que quand votre cerveau est fatigu il doit se concentrer ! Il na pas assez dnergie pour se permettre de perdre la moindre miette de concentration [] Avec un esprit un peu vann je peux coder pendant des heures et des heures sans mme penser  vrifier mon Twitter ou mon Facebook_ . Un phnomne paradoxale que lon retrouverait, daprs lui et de manire peu scientifique, dans le fait de programmer dans un tat de lgre brit.


La troisime explication, plus empirique, est que les dveloppeurs se laisseraient emporter par leurs travaux. _ Un cran brillant vous garde veiller_ , constate le dveloppeur au chapeau. Les cycles de sommeil ont tt fait de se dcaler et tout professionnel pris par son travail de se coucher vers les 4 heures du matin.

Coder la nuit serait donc plus productif, plus simple, plus agrable (voire plus addictif) et permettrait de travailler plus longtemps. De quoi se demander pourquoi les managers n'imposent pas ce dcalage  toutes leurs quipes.

*Source* : _Why programmers work at night_, billet de Swizec Teller

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Travaillez-vous la nuit ? Pourquoi prfrez-vous dvelopper _ en dcal_  ?

----------


## LordMacharius

> Et vous ?
> 
> Travaillez-vous la nuit ? Pourquoi prfrez-vous dvelopper  en dcal  ?


Faisant encore mes tudes, je dois avouer que je travail souvent le soir, lorsque la ville sendort et s'apaise. Il est souvent vrai que ce faire interrompre rgulirement en journe est au mieux gnant pour la concentration et donc la productivit d'un programmeur, au pire cela empche totalement de travailler. 
Ajoutez un peu de procrastination et/ou un peu de mal  se concentrer et c'est le drame. 

Je trouve son analyse plutt pertinente et japprcierais que les chef d'quipe et patrons offre la possibilit de travailler le soir, ou bien un espace o le calme est la rgle, ce qui est rare de nos jours avec les openspaces.

Ceci dit, travailler de nuit est fort puisant pour l'organisme sans une hygine de vie stricte, de plus ce n'est pas simple d'avoir une vie de famille.

----------


## transgohan

Je suis tudiant et ne suit absolument pas son raisonnement.
Je me couche tt, vers 21h, et je travaille tt, vers 3-4h.
Je me trouve bien plus productif le matin que le soir.
Le seul inconvnient est justement les autres tudiants ne suivant pas mon train de vie, mais bon... Dormir dans le bruit ou bosser dans le bruit ? On s'adapte selon moi surement mieux au premier.

----------


## Klaim

En fait, le problme est que la comparaison est compltement fausse. 

On travaille mieu la nuit parcequ'on est moins en multi-tasking que le jour, certes, mais on a quand mme le cerveau plus fatigu et donc (et l c'est dmontr par des recherches) vachement moins propice  la reflexion, vachement plus propice a "zapper" des trucs ou a  prendre des dcisions lgres.

Donc en fait le problme n'est pas travailler le jour ou la nuit mais plutot pourquoi on ne fait pas en sorte de pouvoir etre concentr le jour, o notre cerveau est au top (notemment aux alentours de 10h)?

Cette affirmation sur le travail la nuit est  mon avis stupide et nuisible. Ca va encourager beaucoup de devs  faire de la merde la nuit tout en ayant encore l'impression d'tre efficace -mais qui ne raliseront leurs rreurs que quelques mois plus tard si ils reprennent leur code.

Faire en sorte que les devs puissent se concentrer le jour, a serait une sacrment meilleure ide.

----------


## badbob

Je suis d'accord avec l'analyse, mais pour moi la problmatique ne devrait pas tourner autour de la nuit mais plus autour du contexte.
Je fini mes tudes et par choix j'allais travailler la nuit prcisment pour toutes les contraintes voques dans l'analyse (bruit, pause djeuner, dpart le soir) J'avais la possibilit en choisissant la nuit de pouvoir produire un travail bien plus efficace sur une priode bien plus longue. 

Maintenant c'est vrai que recrer cette atmosphre de calme est difficile en journe dans le monde du travail classique mais je pense que c'est la dessus qu'on devrait travailler plus que de demander des dcalages d'horaire au patronat... 

J'ai connu en stage des dveloppeurs qui ne djeunait pas le midi qui avait finalement un rytme proche de celui de la nuit et il se trouve que ces personnes taient souvent trs calme et peu disperse. Hasard ou logique ces personnes taient galement trs comptente et a ne les empchaient pas d'tre tout  fait amicales... 

En tout cas je trouve cet article trs sympathique, merci au rdacteur  ::):

----------


## Gog077

C'est aussi mon cas. Je suis dveloppeur JAVA la journe et je travaille sur mes projets chez moi.

Si je travaille la nuit (souvent  partir de 23h voir 00h) c'est aussi parce que je tiens  garder une vie sociale  ::D: 
Mais il est vrai que j'aime faire a car  ce moment l il n'y a plus de bruit et que je peux me plonger srieusement dans mon travail. a m'vite aussi de culpabiliser parce que je ne profite pas du moment que j'ai avec ma copine. Et effectivement quand je bosse la nuit je n'arrive jamais  m'arrter avant 3h-4h du matin parce que je suis vraiment dans mon truc et que j'en oublie l'heure qui tourne. Surtout qu'en gnral sur notre temps libre on travail pour notre plaisir et pas spcialement pour de venir riche.

----------


## sevyc64

LE doigt est bien mis sur la cause principale, le drangement permanent, que ce soit l'environement de travail (l'OpenSpace c'est la mort, surtout s'il est partag avec un accueil ou des commerciaux), ou les taches  effectuer. Difficile de se concentrer lorsqu'on doit aussi assurer de la hotline, le suivi des dossiers en temps rel pour le responsable ou la compta.

Mais travailler la nuit n'est qu'une compensation, pas un idal. Certes on travaillera mieux la nuit que la journe dans de mauvaises conditions. Mais si on peut travailler la journe dans de bonnes conditions c'est quand mme mieux que la nuit.

Personnellement, je constate rgulirement que bien souvent j'avance plus lorsque je peux embaucher 2h avant tout le monde, ou rester  la mi-journe quand tout le monde est parti que le reste de la journe. Malheureusement c'est pas toujours possible, et j'en ai pas forcment toujours envie. Une coupure dans la journe, a fait aussi du bien.

----------


## madfu

Aprs plusieurs tentatives voici le rythme que j'ai fini par adopter quand j'tais salari :

- La journes est consacre aux tches complexes (intellectuellement parlant), parce que c'est l que mon cerveau est le plus disponible.

- A partir de 16h, je fatigue alors je m'attaque aux tches rbarbatives, qui ne ncessitent peu de raisonnement

- Je travaillais rarement la nuit  ::): 

Maintenant que je suis  mon compte j'avoue que ce rythme l:



> Je me couche tt, vers 21h, et je travaille tt, vers 3-4h.


est celui que je trouve le plus performant : la nuit est calme, le tlphone ne sonne pas, les news facebook/twitter sont  rares. a fait 5h de travail rellement effectif et en plus on fini la journe plus tt. Maintenant ce n'est pas un rythme vident  tenir.

----------


## Squisqui

Dans mon cas, il m'arrive de coder la nuit parce que je suis entirement disponible au bout de code que je veux faire.
Mais je debug aussi le lendemain parce que j'ai crit un beau merdier la nuit et que je me demande ce qui a bien pu me passer par la tte  ce moment l  ::aie:: 

La concentration  l'air excellente la nuit, mais l'efficacit n'y est pas pour moi.

----------


## ratomms

C'est paradoxale mais il a raison que si le cerveau est possession de force, il cherche  travailler en multithread. :8-):

----------


## threshold

je partage  100% son avis, je travaille plus la nuit entre 1h et 4h du matin.
par contre mes raisons sont quelque peu diffrentes ! c'est surtout pas flemmardise en journe  ::aie::  je ne sais pas encore pourquoi je le suis en journe  ::roll::

----------


## LordMacharius

Il est clair que la nuit on fait surement plus de petites fautes, mais en comparaison on avance tellement plus vite ... et ces petites fautes sont facilement corrigeable le lendemain. 

Personnellement, je me suis vu abattre une semaine de travail en deux nuit sur un projet. Ce n'est pas forcment reprsentatif mais je sais que si j'ai pas mal de retard, il peut tre rattraper sans trop de dommage pour ma sant, et en restant productif les jours suivants.

----------


## nonoxp

Personnellement je prfre avoir mes nuits pour laisser mes neurones explorer les problmes non rsolus de la journe.

Difficile de dire si la proposition principale de cet article est gnralisable.

Je rejoins plusieurs autres avis en disant que c'est plutt nos environnements de travail bruyants et distrayants qui dispersent et gchent l'effort que l'on met dans le code que l'heure  laquelle l'activit est pratique.

----------


## kdmbella

Ce que j'aime la nuit c'est le calme je suis capable de faire du 18h  4 ou 5h du matin mais seulement  la longue mon horloge biologique se drgle et j'ai des problmes de sommeil.  Du coup sauf cas de force majeure je travail dans la journe plus par obligation que par prfrence mais si on me laisse le choix c'es la nuit  coup sr!  ::ccool::

----------


## mala92

> *Et vous ?*
> 
>  Travaillez-vous la nuit ?


Oui, mais qu'en hiver parce que la nuit arrive trs tt.  ::mouarf::

----------


## Inazo

Bonjour  tous, 

Pour ma part aussi j'avais fut un temps une prfrence pour la nuit. Tous les week end jusque 5 heures du matin je faisait presque mon travail de la semaine sur ces trois nuits... Je faisait aussi en semaine une nuit blanche par mois et le code pleuvait a en faire un buffer overflow...

Mais bon aprs changement de situation professionnel, oblig de retour  des horaires plus "classique" et vie social diffrente.

Mais je pense que le plus important et de ce trouver un rythme personnel qui nous convient j'ai remplac le tout par une organisation strict de ma journe avec des coupures programmes comme prendre toujours une heure pour manger le midi (enfin 30 min et 30 min d'un peu de tout sauf boulot).

Aprs je travail aussi de chez moi dans un endroit super calme, donc c'est comme la nuit en continue. Et quand je ne veux vraiment pas tre drang je coupe tous mes tlphones.

Aprs honntement un Open Space je deviendrais fou en deux jours.

Cordialement,

----------


## rushtakn

> On travaille mieu la nuit parcequ'on est moins en multi-tasking que le jour, certes, mais on a quand mme le cerveau plus fatigu et donc (et l c'est dmontr par des recherches) vachement moins propice  la reflexion, vachement plus propice a "zapper" des trucs ou a  prendre des dcisions lgres.


Vrai. Moi je sais qu'apres une certaine heure, faut plus que je m'acharne parce que je vais faire des erreurs.

----------


## la.lune

Je veux dire qu'il y a des choses qu'il faut en tenir compte, je ne veux pas rpter ce qui est dit et qui est vrai mais je cite d'autres:

1-Le fait que le travail soit portable, c'est une facteur importante, le dveloppeur n'est pas dpendant d'une base donnes de la socit pour bosser par exemple . De plus il a aussi ses projets personnels dans son ordi mobile pas besoin de trop de papier. Quelqu'un pourrait dire que "la maison" n'est pas pas forcement "la nuit" et bien seul la nuit que le travail qu'on a jug faire  la maison aura son crneau.

2-Le dveloppement possde une particularit intellectuelle qu'on ne peut pas le comparer  des travaux comme la gestion, l'enseignement ou autre qui fatiguent plus, ne ncessitent pas une haute concentration et ne sont pas du tout faisables  la maison. 
Un chercheurs mathmaticien travail aussi la nuit, il veut dcouvrir quelque chose par ces calculs et des raisonnements scientifiques. Il a aussi besoin d'une haute concentration, seul la nuit il trouve ce qu'il veut. Cependant le chercheur biologiste peut consacrer des analyses la nuit mais il ne peut pas aller loin car il a besoin de son matriel au laboratoire. 

3-Le fait aussi comme certains l'ont dit le dveloppement peut devenir une passion alors quand on dit passion alors la coeur se trouve dans son berceau en plein codage.

4-Le dveloppement a une particularit aussi comme si c'est de l'art. Deux dveloppeurs peuvent dvelopper un logiciel qui rpond aux mme exigences mais ne seront jamais gaux. Chacun a son talent, et parfois quand quelque chose ne marche pas en plein boulot, a cre des suspenses, alors a ne nous laisse pas la raison stable, on met le projet dans une cl et on reprend  la maison,le sommeil ne vient mme pas. 

5-On peut toujours et toujours faire mieux en dveloppement mais les contraintes de temps ne nous permettent pas alors c'est une occasion de faire mieux. par exemple "respecter tel principe ergonomique  la maison la nuit".

6-C'est quand on est dbutant que les choses nous forcent parfois  l'apprendre. Le principe du tout ou rien, soit a marche ou a ne marche pas. C'est dans ta responsabilit. C'est toi qui comprend tout ce qui est  lintrieur du code. Si tu demandes de l'aide tu dois trouver o est ce que a ne marche pas.
Alors quand on est dbutant et que a ne marche pas on essaye de le faire marcher la nuit et l on noublie que on s'apprend  dvelopper la nuit et a devient une habitude parfois. N'oublions pas que nos petits projets en pleine formation se font la nuit.

----------


## Lucien63

La cause est probablement les difficults  se consentrer le jour  cause de l'environnement. De jour si je suis seul dans un environnement sans bruit, j'arrive  avoir une consentration encore meilleure que la nuit.

----------


## Sunchaser

> Pourquoi les dveloppeurs travaillent-ils la nuit ?


Parcequ'ils b..sent le jour ?  ::mrgreen:: 
...
J'ai bon ?  ::aie::

----------


## satenske

C'est vrai que j'ai pris pas mal l'habitude de bosser la nuit.
Dj, paradoxalement, j'ai la flemme la journe.
 y'a toujours des gens pour te parler, t'envoyer des textos, pidgin qui clignote, et hop je reois un mail, et si et a. Alors que la nuit, on est tranquille! 
Ensuite, c'est une passion, je commence un truc vers 21h, a ne me gne pas de continuer je m'amuse, et ":o il est 4h, je finis ce que je fais et je vais me coucher. Merde, il fait jour" a m'arrive tellement souvent...

Bon, et ensuite y'a toujours le cas du temps, comme avant les vacances scolaires, je devais rendre un dossier pour le lendemain, ben, j'ai pas dormis de la nuit, j'avais un amis sur pidgin, et on a jamais t aussi productif!! Personnellement, a ne m'a mme pas gner, ce n'tait pas la premire fois que je faisais une nuit blanche devant le PC. 

Deux semaines avant, j'ai particip  la nuit de l'informatique, a c'est encore autre chose: c'est un concours national: une nuit pour dvelopper une application web sur un sujet donn (http://nuitdelinfo.com). 
Enfin bref, j'aime la nuit! et puis, il y a moins de reflets sur mon cran !

----------


## sinasquax

Quand on est fatigu, on se tracasse moins des dtails.

C'est pour a que le code sort tout seul mais aussi pour a que le lendemain quand on vrifie le code, on voit plein d'erreurs ou d'oubli.

----------


## pseudocode

> Pourquoi les dveloppeurs travaillent-ils la nuit ?


1. Parce qu'ils sont en retard.

ou alors,

2. Parce que le client dort et qu'ils ont donc une brve priode de temps o le client ne change pas d'avis.

 ::D:

----------


## abriotde

Je trouve la rfflexion tout  fait juste. D'ailleurs que les soirs d'hivers ou il fait nuit il est un peu plus tt et ou il y a moins d'activits (soires et autres) on est lgrement plus concentr. IL ne faudrait ps travailler la nuit mais favoriser le travail au calme sans interruption par des runions (plus de 4h)... Ce serait dj norme.

----------


## acesyde

Oui avant de travailler dans le monde de l'informatique, je faisais des nuits blanches  coder comme un malade, maintenant avec tout ce qui tourne autour c'est quasiment impossible.

Avec les heures qui s'accumulent il est dur d'tre productif et qualitatif  toute la journe et voir la nuit.

La nuit porte conseil, quand on a un problme de code suffit d'aller se coucher quand on se rveille Miracle ! On a la rponse  ::mouarf::

----------


## beegees

Moi je dors la nuit pour coder +- correctement le jour  ::aie::

----------


## bugsan

Je rejoins entirement l'explication sur le besoin d'tre tranquille pendant une priode assez longue.

On a besoin d'atteindre une sorte de "vitesse de croisire" quand on dveloppe. En journe, avec tous les gens qui viennent te dranger, on "perd le fil", on met du temps  se replonger dans le truc. Souvent je me dis "merde j'en tais o". A peine t'as retrouv le fil de ton ide que ya encore qqun...

De mon avis perso, si on (les dveloppeurs) bossait tous chez nous, on irait surement 3 fois plus vite dans notre travail.

----------


## Bousk

Pour ma part, c'est venu des tudes, o le seul temps libre tait le soir aprs les cours, voire la nuit aprs les travaux et devoirs.
Maintenant c'est une habitude, mais j'apprcie de bosser de nuit, j'allume la tl pour avoir une trame de fond, ou met de la musique, et feu.
Il me faut un fond sonore pour travailler, en openspace a me convient, tant que je peux pas comprendre ce qui se raconte alentours, sinon a distrait.
Pas de bordel dans l'immeuble, pas un bruit dans la rue, j'apprcie normment.
En priode de projet (scolaire), mes journes taient le plus souvent
21h-8h projet, suivi d'un petit djeuner
8h-16h repos
16h-20h les broutilles du quotidien (besoin de faire les courses, sport, un peu de mnage, ...)
un bon repas et au boulot
Le temps de la semaine de projet de travail perso.

Mais par dessus tout, ce qui me fait travailler c'est la passion. Si un sujet me plait, de jour ou de nuit, par calme ou bruit d'avion, le boulot avancera  bon rythme. L'inverse est galement non faux.

----------


## minnesota

Y'a aussi que trs souvent les ides lumineuses, c'est la nuit qu'elles tombent.

----------


## Invit

Bonsoir,

Ici tout est dans la dtente et la concentration : les pauses, les interruptions en tout genre font que oui, on perd la concentration, donc travail moins optimal.
Le stress peut-tre gnr par, par exemple, le fait que le projet doit tre fait en tant d'heures ; ce qui fait que l'on accorde l'attention au rsultat (c'est ce que l'on appelle les penses parasites) et non  l'action prsente, alors que a devrait tre l'inverse.

La fatigue fait que tu vas oublier toutes les penses parasites qui te stressent (je ne l'explique pas scientifiquement, mais je l'ai dj vcu donc je le considre comme vrai), donc tu seras plus dtendu et tu concentres uniquement sur ton projet.
Ce qui a pour effet d'optimiser par deux ton efficacit.

Coder saoul ? Aprs tout pourquoi pas... mais jamais devant le patron !
Enfin il y a saoul et trop saoul.
Aprs tout cela existe bien en Kung-Fu : la technique de l'homme saoul (cf Jackie Chan dans _Drunken Master_), pourquoi pas en informatique mdr ?
Mais pas trop saoul alors... Non je rigole.

Ceci tant dit je pense que le moyen le plus efficace pour bien coder reste quand mme la concentration et l'abstraction des penses parasites : cela permet de rester vigilant, ce que l'alcool ne permet pas car, que tu le veuilles ou non, mme s'il te dtent sur le coup (sans parler du lendemain), il fait diminuer les rflexes.

Aprs l'alcool est bon pour faire la fte etc... Je ne crache pas dessus.

Poil au ...

----------


## ArKam

Je trouve cette question trs pertinante, et trs juste dans mon cas.
Perso, j'ai des accs  toutes nos machines de dev en remote, et quand je regarde les heures auxquelles je code le plus et suis le plus efficace, oui, je m'aperoie que c'est la nuit.

Comme bon nombre le disent, la journe est totalement improductive du fait de toutes les interruptions dont nous sommes la proie  ::D: 

Je code plus (et mieux) en une nuit un vendredi ou un samedi soir que durant toute la semaine de boulot... c'est dire.

Le dernier point est un avis personnelle, mais je pense que nos entreprises/patrons/managers et nous mmes gagnerions beaucoup  utiliser nos moyens de communications modernes pour travailler depuis chez nous ou au moins pour faire tomber la barrire psychologique des heures de bureaux, surtout dans notre mtier.

----------


## jmnicolas

> Parcequ'ils b*os*sent le jour ? 
> ...
> J'ai bon ?


 ::oops:: 





> Je trouve la rfflexion tout  fait juste. D'ailleurs que les soirs d'hivers ou il fait nuit il est un peu plus tt et ou il y a moins d'activits (soires et autres) on est lgrement plus concentr.


Pas sr : j'ai lu rcemment un article qui disait que le la frquence des bugs dans le code informatique tait plus forte en octobre / novembre (dsol je n'arrive pas  retrouver ledit article).

----------


## leyee

Perso mme si j'ai des journes qui s'tirent selon les priodes de l'anne pour cause de rush / livraison, j'ai comme beaucoup des horaires diurnes normales. Ce genre de discours tend  entretenir une sorte de mythe autour de notre activit, de notre faon de vivre qui s'il plait  certain est plutt nfaste dans le cas gnral...

----------


## Godestiny

Je suis tout  fait d'accord avec cet article car moi aussi je travaille la nuit pour exactement les mme raisons.

----------


## el_slapper

Perso, je prfre le petit matin, mais pour la mme raison principale : personne pour me faire chier. Et pas encore assez rveill pour avoir envie de me disperser.

----------


## TX-23

Pour ma part je n'ai pas vraiment le choix mme si effectivement je prfrerais coder la nuit, mais dans ma boite on bosse de jour et en openspace! On devrait pendre le gars qui a invent l'openspace pour les devs, c'est juste un enfer pour se concentrer, drang toutes les trois minutes, en plus on nous a coll les gens de la qualit dans le mme space et c'est le genre  papoter toute la journe. L'enfer quotidien, si j'arrive  tre concentr un quart de mon temps dans une journe a tiens du miracle. Mais bon, on a pas le choix.

----------


## befalimpertinent

L'argument qui fait mouche  mon sens est celui de se dire "Parce qu'on dispose d'une plage de temps devant soit sans interruptions". 
C'est la mme raison qui me fait dire que placer une runion d'une heure  10h le matin "flingue" une matine de dev.  ::aie:: 

Les plages de temps disponibles entre l'arrive au boulot et la runion puis la runion et la pause djeuner sont trop courtes pour pouvoir se plonger srieusement et  corps perdu dans du code complexe.

Quand on aura compris a en plaant les runions en dbut de phase de reprise de travail (9h et 14h par exemple) on aura fait un grand pas.  ::ccool:: 

_Ceci est un message  caractre utopique_  ::mrgreen::

----------


## longbeach

Compltement pas d'accord.
La nuit c'est fait pour dormir.
Faut pas s'amuser  rester veill jusqu' l'aube.

Et il suffit d'tre disciplin pendant la journe.
De la discipline et de la constance. C'est tout.

Mais le livre contient srement des choses vraies et intressantes.

----------


## nonoxp

> Aprs tout cela existe bien en Kung-Fu


La technique ancestrale du Drunken Coder de feu matre Wan ?

Connue galement sous le nom de Pic de Ballmer.

----------


## Robin56

> Le dernier point est un avis personnelle, mais je pense que nos entreprises/patrons/managers et nous mmes gagnerions beaucoup  utiliser nos moyens de communications modernes pour travailler depuis chez nous ou au moins pour faire tomber la barrire psychologique des heures de bureaux, surtout dans notre mtier.


Je pense que qu'il est malsain de prendre le problme dans ce sens. C'est un coup  voir fleurir les horaires de nuit. Je pense qu' partir du moment o nous avons des enfants, une vie familiale, nous sommes bien content de nous tre duqu  des horaires de bureau.

Le problme de base est plutt :
"Comment rester concentrer malgr les distractions que nous procurent notre travail (internet, openspace, ...) ?" 
Ceci peut aussi tre reformul en :
"Comment maintenir un climat de concentration sans porter atteinte  une bonne communication d'quipe ?"

----------


## Aspartame

la nuit ! ils n'ont rien d'autre  faire ?

c'est quand mme plus sympa d'avoir des activits dans un lit que devant un cran ...

----------


## Invit

Personnellement je suis d'accord.
Je ne suis pas professionnel de l'informatique, mais je constate cet effet quand il s'agit de rdiger quelque chose. A mon avis, ce n'est donc pas ddier aux programmeurs.
Ma langue est bien plus soutenue  minuit qu'a 15 heures. Dailleurs,  15 heures, en ce qui me concerne, c'est le dgre zro de productivit. J'ai vraiment du mal  me concentrer. Je rserve cet horaire pour d'autre activits.

Je suis d'accord avec Robin56, L'idal serait de dplacer ce pic de concentration et de productivit entre 9h - 17H.

----------


## Wilburdiskedur

Hello,

D'accord sur certains arguments. Ce n'est pas la nuit en soi, c'est le contexte qu'elle offre.

Pas de limite de temps, moins de distractions, moins d'interruptions...

En comparaison, je prendrai mon cas : 
Lors de ma dernire session d'examens, il y a de a bientt un an, j'tais compltement  la bourre sur mes 3 projets de dveloppement. Je me suis forc chaque jour, de 08h00  18h00 (avec 1h de pause quand la faim se faisait sentir),  bosser... en bibliothque. PAF la rvlation : j'ai abattu un travail monstrueux et de qualit, et ai mme termin 1 jour  l'avance. Trs peu de bruit, une ambiance "de travail".

Maintenant je bosse dans un open-space, avec les collgues qui parlent, qui bougent, les runions, les clients qui appellent... Pas moyen de retrouver cette qualit de concentration, et c'est bien dommage.

Pour rpondre  la question proprement dite : il m'est en effet arriv de bosser la nuit, quand j'avais quelque chose de vraiment urgent  faire, ou que quelque chose me passionnait tellement que j'en oubliais de dormir. Mais je reste sur le principe que la nuit, c'est fait pour dormir, et que bosser  la place n'est pas sain.
(en plus, j'ai le sommeil lger... le moindre bruit, rayon de soleil me rveille. Ce style de vie n'est pas fait pour moi  ::roll:: )

Bonne journe, productive pour ceux qui bossent et bon dodo pour ceux qui viennent de s'endormir  :;):

----------


## Kihm Xs

Il y a eu une enqute il y a quelques temps sur la corrlation entre le quotient intellectuel et les priodes de temps prfres pour le travail. Celle ci montrait que plus le quotient intellectuel tait important plus la personne tait sensible  travailler de nuit.

Autre point, pour avoir dans mon entourage, beaucoup de personne utilisant leurs capacits intellectuels pour travailler, j'ai pu remarquer que celles ci se sentaient aussi plus efficaces de nuit, peu importe la discipline, quelle soit littraire ou scientifique.

----------


## Marty

C'est sr que la nuit est trs bien pour le calme / tranquillit, bref c'est l que je suis au mieux de la forme aussi !
Une de mes meilleures session de dv c'tait 21h00-04h30 quasi non-stop, cette nuit l, mon programme (perso) a sacrment avanc !

Mais bon,  professionnellement c'est pas une bonne ide.
Et comme il FAUT dormir de toute faon...

Ct boulot c'est aussi l'open-space : solution basique et trs efficace, casque et musique en boucle. Mais mon surnom c'est l'autiste, eh on ne peut pas tout avoir !  ::P:

----------


## Invit

Bonjour,

Vos avis sont tous trs intressants.
J'avais oubli un autre facteur par rapport  ce que j'ai dit : ce facteur c'est les autres.
Ne programmant pas en professionnel, j'ai pu constater la chose suivante (vu depuis l'intrieur de chez moi) : quand je dveloppais mes programmes Qt l'agitation de la journe, voitures, klaxxons, gosses qui crient... Je ressens toute cette agitation et cela n'est l'idal pour la concentration.

Par opposition  la nuit o tout est calme : ne vous est-il jamais arriv de "prter attention au silence" ? Je ne sais pas pour vous mais cela me fait un bien fou, me repose et c'est  partir de l que vient l'inspiration.
Je sens une espce de bien-tre quand vient le calme, chose  laquelle je ne prtais pas attention tant plus jeune : au contraire  cette poque-l l'agitation ne me drangeais pas.

C'est dingue vous ne trouvez pas ?

----------


## ArKam

> Ct boulot c'est aussi l'open-space : solution basique et trs efficace, casque et musique en boucle. Mais mon surnom c'est l'autiste, eh on ne peut pas tout avoir !


Je dteste les open-spaces mixtes, c'est contre productif, et pourtant, on nous oblige de plus en plus  a...

J'ai la mme faon de faire pour me concentrer, et le problme, c'est que du coups, je suis encore plus irrit quand on viens me demander quelque choses etc parce que pour capter mon attention, mes collgues se prennent pour des singes savants...

----------


## la.lune

Moi je suis un peu contre le titre! Le fait de laisser croire que seuls les dveloppeurs travaillent la nuit serait intellectuellement malhonnte.

Moi je suis un dveloppeur ,je code la nuit bien sr, mais je connais beaucoup de personnes qui bossent la nuit et qui ne sont pas des dveloppeurs.

----------


## casanabo

Pour ma part, je sais qu'il y a une dimension supplmentaire : le lieu dans lequel je bosse.
C'est simplement une question de ressenti gnral, mais tant chez moi, je suis plus dtendu qu'au taf et c'est bien plus facile pour bosser.

Comme je ne reste pas au taf de nuit pour vrifier si je bosse mieux de nuit chez moi ou la bas, je peut pas assurer que a change tout, mais il est clair que simplement le fait de sentir mieux sur un lieu que dans un autre, ca joue beaucoup dans ma capacit  me concentrer. 
Et c'est mme pas tant li a la prsence ou non de monde/de bruit, j'ai la chance d'tre dans un coin a peu prs isol pour travailler et je sais clairement qu'actuellement, je suis bien moins performant en journe sur mon boulot que chez moi le soir sur des projets personnels.

----------


## Invit

Pourquoi le sujet est-il dans le forum humour ?
C'est un sujet srieux  la base, mis  part la technique du dev' saol qui peut ventuellement tre considre comme tant de l'humour...

----------


## Bestel74

> Pourquoi le sujet est-il dans le forum humour ?
> C'est un sujet srieux  la base, mis  part la technique du dev' saol qui peut *ventuellement* tre considre comme tant de l'humour...


Tu m'as tu... ventuellement  ::mouarf:: 


Sinon oui, la nuit, le calme, situation propice au codage et je rajouterai mme quand on aime on ne compte pas car je pense que cela joue aussi, quelqu'un qui n'aime pas son boulot a m'tonnerait qu'il passe sa nuit dessus  ::aie::

----------


## zoom61

Je suis d'accord, la nuit on a moins de distraction (enfant, collgue, tl...). Le sommeil tant  la "porte", on se concentre mieux.

----------


## Isammoc

Je ne suis que partiellement d'accord avec l'article. Je code mieux la nuit. Mais plus pour des raisons contextuelles que pour des raisons de cycle nocturne/diurne.
L'open space est un vritable flau.... pourtant un gain de temps vident.
Je pense que comme d'habitude, les tudes ont montr que les choses taient bien, alors les entreprises ne mettent QUE a et en forcment TROP grand.
Mais quand l'open space est partage entre plusieurs projets, plusieurs "classes" de personnels, cela devient vite l'enfer. Dj qu'entre deux "dv", la mthode de travail peut tre trs diffrente, le gouffre est d'autant plus grand entre des catgories de collaborateurs diffrents. Quelques petits exemples :
le commercial qui passe ses journes au tlphone  plaisanter avec les clients (c'est son boulot aprs tout, mais il m'empche de travailler)les graphistes/designers/ergonomes et autres artistes qui discutent de leur boulot de manire passionn (c'est beau un artiste passionn, mais personnellement, j'en ai rien  faire que le bleu roi soit plus  sa place sur cette image qu'un bleu pastel, surtout pendant 1h30)les qualiticiens qui viennent te poser une question toutes les cinq minutes parce qu'ils essayent de relire ton document que tu as du faire sous la menace de ton chef parce que la dead line est proche, mais que tu as dj une tonne de boulot, parce que justement, la dead line est proche. (Ils ne peuvent pas faire une srie de question et venir me les poser toutes ensemble ?)les autres projets qui partent tt en viennent te voir "Alors mon pauvre, tu bosses encore ? Tu as pris du retard ?" quand leur projets va bien, mais qui te lancent un "Bon aprs-midi" quand tu pars  17h lorsque c'est le tien qui va bien.

La solution ? Pour moi, ce serait d'avoir des open spaces mallables par quipe. Oui, il faut que l'quipe au complet soit dans la mme pice. Mais l'quipe d'un projet, pas du dpartement entier !

----------


## sevyc64

> La solution ? Pour moi, ce serait d'avoir des open spaces mallables par quipe. Oui, il faut que l'quipe au complet soit dans la mme pice. Mais l'quipe d'un projet, pas du dpartement entier !


Tout dpend ce que tu appelle quipe.

Pour moi, c'est pas forcment toute l'quipe, mais au moins les personnes qui sont potentiellement amene  partager en permanence. Perso, je vois plutt des OpenSpaces de 3-4 personnes, pas plus, de mme catgorie (dveloppeur pour ma part), pas forcment sur le mme projet, mais des personnes qui, mme sur des projets diffrents peuvent changer et s'aider.

Et surtout des petits bureaux  paroi vitre que l'on peut fermer sans pour autant se couper du monde, et non pas des bureaux  paroi pleine ou l'on hsitera  fermer la porte pour ne pas se faire reprocher de vouloir totalement s'isoler, de ne pas tre "corporate" selon le mot  la mode, mit  toutes les sauces et qui ne veut pas dire grand chose.

----------


## ArKam

> Je ne suis que partiellement d'accord avec l'article. Je code mieux la nuit. Mais plus pour des raisons contextuelles que pour des raisons de cycle nocturne/diurne.
> L'open space est un vritable flau.... pourtant un gain de temps vident.
> Je pense que comme d'habitude, les tudes ont montr que les choses taient bien, alors les entreprises ne mettent QUE a et en forcment TROP grand.
> Mais quand l'open space est partage entre plusieurs projets, plusieurs "classes" de personnels, cela devient vite l'enfer. Dj qu'entre deux "dv", la mthode de travail peut tre trs diffrente, le gouffre est d'autant plus grand entre des catgories de collaborateurs diffrents. Quelques petits exemples :
> le commercial qui passe ses journes au tlphone  plaisanter avec les clients (c'est son boulot aprs tout, mais il m'empche de travailler)les graphistes/designers/ergonomes et autres artistes qui discutent de leur boulot de manire passionn (c'est beau un artiste passionn, mais personnellement, j'en ai rien  faire que le bleu roi soit plus  sa place sur cette image qu'un bleu pastel, surtout pendant 1h30)les qualiticiens qui viennent te poser une question toutes les cinq minutes parce qu'ils essayent de relire ton document que tu as du faire sous la menace de ton chef parce que la dead line est proche, mais que tu as dj une tonne de boulot, parce que justement, la dead line est proche. (Ils ne peuvent pas faire une srie de question et venir me les poser toutes ensemble ?)les autres projets qui partent tt en viennent te voir "Alors mon pauvre, tu bosses encore ? Tu as pris du retard ?" quand leur projets va bien, mais qui te lancent un "Bon aprs-midi" quand tu pars  17h lorsque c'est le tien qui va bien.
> 
> La solution ? Pour moi, ce serait d'avoir des open spaces mallables par quipe. Oui, il faut que l'quipe au complet soit dans la mme pice. Mais l'quipe d'un projet, pas du dpartement entier !



Raaaah a fait plaisir de lire des trucs pareil, je me sent moins seul XD
Je trouve ton raisonnement tout  fait correct, un open space par quipes, et si possible faire des quipes pas trop grosses, avec des openspaces modulable s comme a tu peux changer de projet et dquipes correctement au fur et  mesure des besoins  ::D:

----------


## Kaluza

Perso, mon coeur de mtier n'est pas le dveloppement de logiciels, mais je travaille sur beaucoup de codes de calcul (en astrophysique). Le labo est plutt calme et pourtant, je continue de dvelopper la nuit et en vacances. La nuit, chez moi, je suis dj beaucoup plus efficace que le jour et en vacances c'est sans comparaison possible. Si je veux passer 20h sur un calcul ou un algo difficile je sais qu'en vacances je pourrais passer 20h d'affile  fond dans le problme alors que sinon c'est impossible. Et pourtant le labo est calme, alors l'openspace je n'ose mme pas imaginer... Les vraies trs bonnes ides, c'est souvent sur le coup de 4 ou 5h du matin en vacances qu'elles viennent...

A la question "pourquoi les dveloppeurs travaillent-ils la nuit ?" (que j'aurai plutt formul "pourquoi certains dveloppeurs prfrent travailler la nuit ?"), je dirai simplement que c'est le seul moment o ils peuvent vraiment se "poser"  fond dans un problme...

----------


## thierryler

De manire gnrale, je pense qu'un dveloppeur est bien plus efficace lorsqu'il a lesprit dtendu. Il m'arrive par exemple de passer plusieurs heures  faire des longueurs  la piscine. La tte sous l'eau, mais dans le bon sens du terme, mes penses vagabondent et il n'est pas rare que je ressorte avec des nouvelles solutions. Parfois elles ne rsolvent pas mes problmes et parfois il y a des pistes intressantes. De mme la nuit ou le soir, lorsque je peux chatter avec des collgues par exemple ou que mes rves nocturnes me font entrevoir des voies auxquelles je n'aurais pas pens au bureau. Et puis il y a aussi le fait que, le soir, je bosse surtout sur des projets perso, gnralement plus motivants.

----------


## hysterym4n

Ben jcrois plutt que cela vient d'un "leg gntique" laiss par nos "anctres" les codeurs et hackers primitifs qui profitaient de la nuit pour "louer" l'utilisation des machines le plus longtemps possible  :8-): 

Mme Bjarne Stroustrup a avou qu'il n'arrivait pas  coder la nuit parce qu'il n'arrive pas  tre concentr  ::ccool:: 

M'enfin, aprs je pense que chacun fait comme il veut, mais de l  gnraliser, et  dire "Coding Drunk" y'a des limites quand mme  :8O:

----------


## mskhelladi

perso, une partie de mon travail consiste  dvelopper des codes de calcul scientifique, assez lourds. la nuit, les we et les vacances, je travaille gnralement sur des projets perso, plus motivants, ou pour faire de la veille technologique (nouvelles techniques, nouvelles libs...), il faut bien rester  jours non?  ::mrgreen::

----------


## xurei

C'est amusant, j'avais crit quelque chose  ce sujet il y a huit an, en plus dcal bien sr... Aaah j'tais jeune  cette poque :-)

Personnellement, je rejoins thierryler concernant la motivation. Et surtout tous les autres qui disent en substance : la nuit, on a enfin la PAIX ! Rien de plus nervant que de dvelopper avec quelqu'un qui te drange toutes les cinq minutes, ce qui arrive tous les jours ou presque.

----------


## syki.mail

Bonsoir
c'est pas toujours vident. mais la nuit gnralement nous somme obliger a rentrer chez nous et rester a la maison alors on travail  ::):

----------


## SoftFluent

Dvelopper est un mtier qui exige de la concentration.

Or la mode des "open space" a rendu cela trs difficile dans beaucoup d'environnements d'entreprise.

Il n'est donc pas trs surprenant de constater que la nuit permet d'tre productif.

Cela amne souvent des plages assez longues sans limite de temps comme on l'a crit ici, d'o les meilleurs rsultats !

La fatigue ne me semble par contre pas toujours trs bonne conseillre en matire de dveloppement.

Daniel COHEN-ZARDI
SoftFluent

----------


## Gunny

Je suis plutt un adepte de "la nuit porte conseil". Quand j'tais tudiant, j'aimais bosser la nuit, mais maintenant que je travaille, j'ai un autre rythme. Je ne code pas (ou trs peu)  titre personnel et il est hors de question que je bosse pour mon travail en dehors des heures de bureau (hors urgences et astreintes bien entendu). Pour moi la soire est rserve aux activits personnelles et sociales et la nuit au sommeil. Je ne peux plus passer des nuits de 4h et tre en bon tat le matin quand j'arrive au boulot.
Maintenant, je suis le plus productif en dbut de journe. J'aime commencer tt car je suis frais et souvent, comme mon cerveau bosse toujours en tche de fond, quand j'arrive j'ai des ides que j'ai eues pendant la soire ou la nuit que j'ai hte de mettre en place. Comme a je bosse trs bien durant la matine, l'aprs midi je peux quitter un peu plus tt l'esprit tranquille et le soir je peux me dtendre. C'est beaucoup plus adapt  mon rythme, et plus sain.

----------


## tonnebrre

c'est vrai que la nuit est un trs beau temps pour coder vu son calme ce qui te donne le temps pour mieux refflechir loin du bruit de la journe. mais c'est pas le cas pour ceux qui ont des problmes de vision comme moi hhh

----------


## galyathee

D'ac et pas ... pour des projets personnels coder la nuit semble le bon choix. Pour des projets pro, je ne rviserai pas mes heures au risque de compromettre ma dispo pour ma vie de famille. Les gosses se lvent  8:00 ... donc en semaine je suis dj parti, mais le WE, qu'on se soit couch  minuit ou 4 heure ils se lvent toujours  huit heures!

Pour le coup des open, c'est clair, c'est un gros gourdin pour la qualit du projet. Entirement d'accord.

Sinon la nuit, oui, je suis aussi certain qu'on bosse mieux pour le calme qu'elle apporte. En ce qui me concerne les meilleures ides viennent aussi au petit matin. Mais concilier une nuit perso et un lendemain boulot avec retrouvaille de la vie de famille le soir me semble impossible  tenir.

----------


## popo

a dpend surtout de la vie que tu mne et dans quel contexte tu travailles.
Personnellement, je profite de la nuit pour dormir.
J'ai grandi avec 4 frres et soeur et j'ai vite appris  me crer une bulle.
J'applique le mme principe au travail. Les gens autour de moi font un boucan pas possible mais j'arrive  faire abstraction et  me concentrer. La seul chose qui me sort de ma bulle c'est la personne qui vient jusqu' mon bureau pour me parler ou le tlphone.
Je ne peux pas travailler chez moi. Je suis toujours tent d'aller sur Youtube pour regarder des clip ou le dernier pisode de south park.

----------


## milarepa12

J'ai fait du dveloppement pendant une dizaine d'annes, quand j'tais jeune (dans les annes 80). Trs souvent la nuit, jusqu' deux ou trois heures du mat. Le "vrai" travail commenait autour des six heures (du soir), quand le tlphone s'arrtait, que la secrtaire tait partie. Le calme...

Plus tard, travaillant dans le systme, il m'est arriv de configurer des serveurs, de faire les scripts de monitoring et de backup et toutes ces tches qui ncessitent une grande concentration pendant la nuit. Mais avec l'ge, les nuits blanches se payent toujours plus cher et maintenant, le soir, je vais me coucher.

----------


## jeanlou

Je suis 100% d'accord.
tant dans le domaine informatique depuis 1976, un jour, durant la cration d'un projet de statistiques, je me suis rendu compte qu'il tait plus de deux heures du matin.

Il est vrai que lorsque l'on entame un projet important, en tant que vrai (!) dveloppeur, on est pas conscient du temps, en dans mon cas, une fois lanc...j'ai toujours tendance  continuer avec l'espoir de pouvoir terminer, ce qui n'est jamais le cas, bien sr !

----------


## bruneltouopi

je suis d'accord avec a.mais a dpend du contexte, des dlais d'un projet ,de la motivation suscit par le travail.
Pour d'autres a dpend de l'emploi de temps.pour moi particulirement je ne bosserai pas la nuit pour mon boss.Avant quand j'apprenais  coder je pouvait passer une semaine  dormir  4h et recommencer  8h.Ds lors on codes de facon intuitive avec des laps d'heures de concentration.

----------


## Link_GZ

permet de se mettre dans une bulle, decharge des contingences et sollicitations du quotidien, on peut bien mieux se concentrer.

Il y a longtemps, c' etait deja ce que je faisais pour les jeux, la nuit on se sent immerge totalement en dehors du monde.

----------


## bobeducata

Je vous rassure mes collgues l'inspiration viennent au cours de la nuit, tout programmeur qui programme au cours de la nuit se sente mieux de se concentrer sur son travail et de trs souvent on a besoin d'un algorithme pour faire un traitement c'est durant la nuit les tapes dcoulent comme un flot du cerveau. Moi je suis Dveloppeur dans Une banque, le matin je suis comme un nul parce que je peux pas travailler dans un environnement ouvert comme l o  je suis , mais je vous rassure quand j'ai un travail important  faire c'est la nuit quand je suis rentr chez que je le prpare. Alors c'est pour vous dire que la nuit est plus agrable au programmeur que le Jour.

----------


## Invit

Il s'agit en fait de la loi de Yerkes-Dodson (dont dcoulerai aussi le balmer peak).

C'est une loi empirique expliquant qu'un niveau d'attention et de performance maximal est atteint pour un veil modr, et qu'il diminue en cas de fatigue ou de trop grand veil. Quand on est trop veiller, on perd en efficacit car on traite toutes les informations et je vous passe l'explication de l'endormissement  ::mrgreen:: .

Voil pour la minute scientifique.

----------


## tigunn

> Je vous rassure mes collgues l'inspiration viennent au cours de la nuit, tout programmeur qui programme au cours de la nuit se sente mieux de se concentrer sur son travail et de trs souvent on a besoin d'un algorithme pour faire un traitement c'est durant la nuit les tapes dcoulent comme un flot du cerveau. Moi je suis Dveloppeur dans Une banque, le matin je suis comme un nul parce que je peux pas travailler dans un environnement ouvert comme l o  je suis , mais je vous rassure quand j'ai un travail important  faire c'est la nuit quand je suis rentr chez que je le prpare. Alors c'est pour vous dire que la nuit est plus agrable au programmeur que le Jour.


le code peut-tre ... mais visiblement pas le franais.

Sinon, cela en fait des fous. Vous m'avez fatigu, je vais me coucher...

----------


## Captain_Flemme

Bonjours,

moi je prefere coder la nuit, je n'ai pas d'enfants ni de famille a charge ce qui me permet d'avoir l'emploi du temps que je choisi.

j'ai travaille en entreprise et comme freelance.

c'est sur qu'en entreprise c'est complique de code la nuit, ca depend aussi de votre outils de travaille, si vous etes dans un bureau ou un open space.
dans un open space la journee il y a du bruit du mouvement ce qui peut vous faire perdre votre cheminement de pense.
Par contre dans un bureau personnel ce probleme se pose moins.

Par contre en freelance naturellement je travaille la nuit, je trouve que je suis plus concentre, plus calme, plus productif. je ne peut pas dire concretement pourquoi. le seul probleme c'est la relation avec le client qui devient complique lorsque a 14 h il veut vous dire qu'il y a un changement et que vous dormez  ::calim2::   ::): 

ca vaudrait peut etre le coup de faire une etude avec des donnees definis et prouve scientifiquement.

Captain Flemme

----------


## nostrora

Je suis d'accord, je suis + productif la nuit

----------


## buggen25

Oui mais la journe je n'arrete pas d'entendre la commerciale crier au tlphone, meci, au revoir, je vous envoie un devis etc..., pas facile de se concentrer, mais la nuit j'arrive a rsoudre des problemes, surtout quand je commence a rentrer en trance... une sorte d'etat second...

----------


## djsamuel

Tout  fait d'accord!!
Grand dbutant press, je ne compte pas le nombre de fois que seul les bruits dans la rue m'ont fait savoir que le jour tait lev!!!!

S.P

----------


## minnesota

> surtout quand je commence a rentrer en trance...


C'est quoi, une pommade pour cheveux ?  ::aie::

----------


## buggen25

> C'est quoi, une pommade pour cheveux ?


 ton avis ?  ::aie::  ::mouarf::

----------


## minnesota

Alors c'est de la pommade explosive, de la nitroglycrine ?  ::aie:: 

 la vue des votes, il y en a qui ne savent pas qu'on est dans la taverne  ::langue::  

 ::mrgreen::

----------


## safidy

Je suis completement d'accord pour ce theorie  ::ccool::  c'est  dire qu'il est dja 01:00 de matin  madagascar je suis encore devant l'cran en train de chercher de nouvelles ides et j'ai atterri sur 'pourquoi les dveloppeurs travaillent-ils la nuit? '  ::P:  cool et maintenant je sais pourquoi je ne dors plus  l'heure comme avant

----------


## Katyucha

Et pas seulement en dveloppement, en admin sys aussi
Bosser l'aprs midi, j'aime pas.Les mecs qui arrivent  10H30 et te font chier toute l'aprem pour ceci cela...etc
Le matin, c'est souvent plus calme. Et le soir, le bonheur =>pas de runion, pas de Jacqueline qui font le tour des bureaux pour papoter avec tout le monde et prendre le caf...
Bref, le matin ok, le soir ok. L'aprem faudrait faire autrechose

----------


## dba01

Et a, a ne vous est jamais arriv :

- Encore juste un petit truc et je sens que a va tre bon.
- Encore juste un petit truc et je sens que a va tre bon.
- Encore juste un petit truc et je sens que a va tre bon.
- Quelle heure est-il ? M..de, 1h du mat. J'vais encore pas pouvoir me lever demain.

De plus, moi, c'est en touillant mon caf au lait que j'ai des ides. A ce moment-l : "vite mon clavier avant que a s'vapore !"

----------


## arnofly

Bon ben j'vais me coucher...  ::):

----------


## syki.mail

Bonsoir  tous 

Qui peut me donner une recette pour dvelopper la nuit!!
 c'est dur quoi!

----------


## pseudocode

> Qui peut me donner une recette pour dvelopper la nuit!!


Dormir le jour.  ::mrgreen::

----------


## syki.mail

Le pire, mme si je dors le jour, la nuit j'ai sommeil

----------


## minnesota

> Le pire, mme si je dors le jour, la nuit j'ai sommeil


Tu souffres d'asthnie, y'a des remdes pour a...

----------


## Robin56

> Tu souffres d'asthnie, y'a des remdes pour a...


Ou alors (explication la plus probable), c'est un ours et vu qu'on est en priode hivernale..

----------


## minnesota

Ah bon  ::koi:: , j'en ai crois un en foret juste hier, et il m'avait l'air bien rveill...

A mon avis eux aussi ils subissent le dcalage climatique, les pauvres.

----------


## syki.mail

> Ou alors (explication la plus probable), c'est un ours et vu qu'on est en priode hivernale..


probablement OUI

----------


## mcvovol

Bonjour  tous (ou bonsoir...), 




> Et a, a ne vous est jamais arriv :
> 
> - Encore juste un petit truc et je sens que a va tre bon.
> - Encore juste un petit truc et je sens que a va tre bon.
> - Encore juste un petit truc et je sens que a va tre bon.
> - Quelle heure est-il ? M..de, 1h du mat. J'vais encore pas pouvoir me lever demain.


Cela m'arrive souvent de dire, tiens je fais ca et je vais au lit  ::):  Pour l'heure je met a jours LibreOffice et apres je fonce me coucher ^^ Enfin je crois si rien ne survient entre temps...

Sinon je suis plutot d'avis que la nuit on travail bien mieux car on est au calme et le temps passe netement moins vite.

Le souci, c'est qu'en tant que travailleur indpendant bah on risque de rater des clients pendant que l'on ronfle.

Mais bon, je reste bien plus productif la nuit que le jour ^^ Meme si la nuit je suis fatigu relativement vite  ::calim2:: 

Sur ce, bonne nuit a tous et dormez/travaillez bien  ::ccool::

----------


## zo1odMSQr5Fy

> Ou alors (explication la plus probable), c'est un ours et vu qu'on est en priode hivernale..


On m'appelle ?  ::aie::

----------


## TouPouTou

le soir il y a plus que les gamers et les codeurs, plus facile de bien travailler !!!

Et puis c'est toujours juste avant d'aller dormir que je trouve LA solution (ou pas) de mon problme de la journe... alors bon,  choisir...autant ne pas dormir !

----------


## Robin56

> c'est toujours juste avant d'aller dormir que je trouve LA solution





> autant ne pas dormir


Donc tu ne trouves jamais ta solution dans ce cas ?  ::whistle2::

----------


## Lyche

> le soir il y a plus que les gamers et les codeurs, plus facile de bien travailler !!!
> 
> Et puis c'est toujours juste avant d'aller dormir que je trouve LA solution (ou pas) de mon problme de la journe... alors bon,  choisir...autant ne pas dormir !


Non, a ne s'applique qu' toi parce que t'es dingue  ::mouarf::

----------


## Sunchaser

Bonjour,
Il y a toujours quelque chose que je ne comprends pas: vous travaillez vraiment la nuit ?
J'entends par "travail" une activit salarie ou quelque chose dans le mme genre, le reste tant donc du "loisir". C'est un drle de rythme.

Un truc au passage, mais je ne veux pas jouer mon rabat-joie, je commence a tre vieux et aigri certes, mais tout de mme: fates trs attention.
Le manque de sommeil, le manque de repos tout simplement est une des choses qui a failli me tuer.
J'y ai donc laiss une partie de ma sant, et il y a des choses dans ma vie que je pense avoir perdu dfinitivement a cause de cela (mme si tous mes problmes de sant ne viennent pas que de la, c'est sur)
Alors c'est vrai qu'il m'arrive encore de finir des trucs a 2 ou 3 heures du mat, mais pas sur de longues priodes.
Sur de longues priodes, la manque de sommeil - mme si vous ne ressentez rien pour le moment car jeunes (donc insouciant), motivs, en bonne sant, etc - va vous ronger. Attention a la chute.
Lorsque l'on fait des trucs importants, il faut bien dormir.
Moi, quand je mentranait quasi 6 jour sur 7, je dormais 10 heures par nuit.
Maintenant, lorsque j'aborde des parties de projets importantes, j'essaie de me rserver des plages de temps ou je peux me reposer suffisamment, dcompresser (car nous sommes peu nombreux pour une grosse masse de travail, en fait, donc lourd a porter par moment), afin de repartir au mieux, mais ce n'est pas suffisant.
Alors travailler et tre efficace la nuit ...  ::roll:: 
Trs ponctuellement surement, sur du long terme -> fadaises, et un jour ca se paie.

++
 :;):

----------


## minnesota

+1,

Le travail de nuit n'est pas productif, c'est sr, c'est juste que j'ai l'impression que parfois dans ce moment spcial o on s'approprie notre univers, les barrires de notre esprit et de notre crativit sont repousses...

----------


## zulad

Pour info, j'ai lu ou on m'a dit que forcer son cerveau  tre concentr quand il est fatigu tait mauvais pour la survie des neurones concerns ...  :8-):

----------


## Jidefix

L ou je bosse, certaines tches de maintenance rgulires se font la nuit tout simplement parce qu'elle imposent une coupure de service, et que c'est beaucoup moins impactant la nuit.
C'est pas le gros du boulot et en principe c'est totomatis, mais on est rgulirement amen  intervenir quand mme.

----------


## TouPouTou

> Donc tu ne trouves jamais ta solution dans ce cas ?


Ben si... et je m'endors sur mon Pc / Mac aprs ...  ::aie:: 

Lyche .... ::salo::   :;):

----------


## chahine92

Pour moi, ds le train je suis au top, je code proprement.
Et au toilettes, j'ai souvent la solution  mes problmes.
La nuit, je joue  un jeu de stratgie, sauf qd il y'a le feu, l je travaille ...

----------


## yassiin

Salut tout le monde,

Lidal c'est de commencer  bosser tt vers 08:00 du matin, le travail que tu peux faire de 08:00  11:00 peux dpasser le travail que tu peux faire entre 22H  03:00 du matin, productivit et qualit ....le faite de dire que les dveloppeurs prfrent bosser la nuit c'est juste un habitude essayer de commencer tt et vous allez voir la diffrence....

----------


## Sunchaser

Pfiou ...
Quand j'ai vu un message titr "les toilettes et le train", j'ai cru que c'tait une personne qui annonait ne pouvoir coder correctement que dans les toilettes des trains ...  :8O:

----------


## animithra

> Salut tout le monde,
> 
> Lidal c'est de commencer  bosser tt vers 08:00 du matin, le travail que tu peux faire de 08:00  11:00 peux dpasser le travail que tu peux faire entre 22H  03:00 du matin, productivit et qualit ....le faite de dire que les dveloppeurs prfrent bosser la nuit c'est juste un habitude essayer de commencer tt et vous allez voir la diffrence....


Je cite ce passage mais parce que a rsume tout ce que j'ai lu en diagonale.

J'ai test tous les rythmes de boulot (la joie d'tre en couple avec quelqu'un qui fait les 3/8 et d'avoir voulu vivre a une fois pour bien cerner) et ben depuis que j'ai test de bosser de nuit... je ne passe presque plus jamais de temps  bosser de jour (oui vous avez remarqu, aujourd'hui fait exception :p).

Plusieurs facteurs jouent l-dessus, mais au lieu mme de parler de ceux dj voqus (plus de bruit le jour, etc), il y a un argument que vous avez oubli : le sommeil.

Vous considrez tous comme acquis qu'on bosse mieux en ayant bien dormi (100% d'accord) donc qu'il faut bosser de jour... WTF ?!
Pourquoi tout le monde pense que les 100% des gens dorment forcment mieux de nuit ?

En gnral, il fait plus chaud le jour et plus frais la nuit, or il existe un certain nombre d'individus, dont je fais partie, que la chaleur assomme et que le froid dynamise.
Du coup, personnellement je prfre dormir quand il fait doux et bosser quand il fait frais.

Et quand je dis que la fraicheur de la nuit me dynamise, je veux dire qu'en moyenne sur un an, en comparaison de l'poque o je bossais de jour, j'ai multipli mon rendement par 2 voire 3 en plein t.

Je sais que pas mal de gens ne s'imaginent pas (voire ne comprennent pas) qu'on puisse mieux dormir de jour (d'habitude on me rpond, "malgr la lumire ?!") mais le fait est que les facteurs "stressants" (bruits, chaleurs, visites, etc) que l'on subit habituellement ne le sont plus en mode "nocturne".

Le seul bmol  ce train de vie c'est... quand on veut faire les courses ou se rendre dans une administration.
Il y a de moins en moins de magasins ouverts tard (ou tt le matin) l o je suis et du coup je suis oblige de revenir  rythme diurne quand je veux remplir le frigo... Et les horaires des administrations sont presque  l'oppos de mon rythme ^^'

En change, j'ai droit  tous les couchers/levers de soleil et  des primes sympas quand je me dplace chez un client (ah les tarifs de nuit <3) donc a compense largement ce problme logistique.

----------


## animithra

> Bonjour,
> Il y a toujours quelque chose que je ne comprends pas: vous travaillez vraiment la nuit ?
> J'entends par "travail" une activit salarie ou quelque chose dans le mme genre, le reste tant donc du "loisir". C'est un drle de rythme.
> 
> Un truc au passage, mais je ne veux pas jouer mon rabat-joie, je commence a tre vieux et aigri certes, mais tout de mme: fates trs attention.
> Le manque de sommeil, le manque de repos tout simplement est une des choses qui a failli me tuer.
> [...]
> Sur de longues priodes, la manque de sommeil - mme si vous ne ressentez rien pour le moment car jeunes (donc insouciant), motivs, en bonne sant, etc - va vous ronger. Attention a la chute.


Je reprends a parce qu'on me le dit souvent mais c'est une fausse polmique.

Je travaille de nuit pas de jour et de nuit, seulement de nuit.

De la mme faon que certains se lvent  6h30 pour se coucher  20h30 (soit 14h00 debout et 10h de sommeil pour reprendre l'ide d'un bon repos), je me lve  17h et je me couche  7h00 (ok, plus souvent 9h00 que 7h00) donc ma journe n'est pas plus longue et je dors autant.

Je dors mme mieux parce que ma charmante voisine a du parquet et garde ses talons chez elle, or elle n'est pas l en journe donc je dors sans bruit par opposition  quand elle rentre du boulot (a me sert de rveil, imaginez le boucan ^^').

----------


## buggen25

Non mais srieusement arrtez de travailler la nuit, je sais que vous avez peut Etre une femme qui vous aime qui aimerait bien que vous occupez d'elle un petit peu, si vous n'avez pas de femme je sais que vous etes un geek et que vous avez du mal a vous en trouvez une, laissez tomber vos codes le soir faites sa le matin, soyez sage bon sang, je sais que parfois un code qui se compile est mieux que d'etre avec votre femme, mais bon, laissez tomber le travail de nuit, travaillez le jour soyez equilibrs bon sang, la geek attitude vous bouffe le cerveau. Bon je laisse tomber mon pc je vais aller voir des amis

----------


## diabolos29

En ce qui me concerne, je m'aperois qu'en conditions comparables, je travaille mieux le matin que le soir. L'aprs midi par contre, c'est pas du tout a...

----------


## clavier12AZQSWX

> Pourquoi les dveloppeurs travaillent-ils la nuit ?


pour faire des erreurs d'tourdi facile  retrouver le jour et ainsi passer pour un hro.

----------


## layesanga

travailler la nuit moi me permet de me deconecter de tout avec une tasse de caffe, donc g tappe comme un dingue durant des heurs

----------


## sevyc64

> travailler la nuit moi me permet de me deconecter de tout avec une tasse de ca*ff*e, donc *g* ta*pp*e comme un dingue durant des heu*rs*


D'ailleurs ton clavier semble en subir les consquences  :;):

----------


## gangsoleil

> Le dernier point est un avis personnelle, mais je pense que nos entreprises/patrons/managers et nous mmes gagnerions beaucoup  utiliser nos moyens de communications modernes pour travailler depuis chez nous ou au moins pour faire tomber la barrire psychologique des heures de bureaux, surtout dans notre mtier.


Ce point est largement discutable, surtout lorsque des gens travaillent en equipe : lorsque tu as besoin des autres, tu ne souhaites pas poser la question et avoir la reponse 8h apres car l'autre ne travaille pas aux memes horaires que toi : je l'ai fait avec 12h de decalage, et en gros, lorsque tu poses une question qui necessite 2 ou 3 aller-retours, tu perds une semaine. Niveau productivite, on a vu mieux.

----------


## Sphaxounet

Je me retrouve exactement dans toutes les explications donnes !
Et c'est vrai aussi pour les rvisions, les rdactions, etc. d'un tudiant.

----------


## hocine

La nuit est faite pour dormir; pour rver, donc  le cerveau d'un dveloppeur qui travaille la nuit, ce croit dans un rve et il donne une libert total  l'imagination. Rsultat un dveloppeur doit faire la sieste l'aprs midi, et comme a le cerveau donnera la libert  l'imagination l'aprs midi au lieu de la nuit.

----------


## Katyucha

> Non mais srieusement arrtez de travailler la nuit, je sais que vous avez peut Etre une femme qui vous aime qui aimerait bien que vous occupez d'elle un petit peu, si vous n'avez pas de femme je sais que vous etes un geek et que vous avez du mal a vous en trouvez une, laissez tomber vos codes le soir faites sa le matin, soyez sage bon sang, je sais que parfois un code qui se compile est mieux que d'etre avec votre femme, mais bon, laissez tomber le travail de nuit, travaillez le jour soyez equilibrs bon sang, la geek attitude vous bouffe le cerveau. Bon je laisse tomber mon pc je vais aller voir des amis


Travailler la "nuit" m'empeche pas d'avoir des amis, loin de l. Et il y a "nuit" et "nuit".
Quand je vois en semaine, le nombre d'heure pass  devant la tlvision pour regarder "The Voice" ou autres joyeusets qui pompent le cerveau -> Je prfre utiliser ce temps ci pour me faire des petites maquettes, monter en comptence ou rsoudre un problme du boulot.
Au travail, il y a trop de travailleurs... ou plutot de "non travailleurs". 
Je regarde mon agenda le matin : 4 heures de runion dans la journe pour rien. Du temps perdu pour 80%. 
Le matin  9h30, j'ai la joie d'avoir 10 personnes devant mon bureau, qui est devant la machine  caf : productivit ? 0% pendant 15-20 minutes
Comment veux tu rattraper ce temps ci ? Je travaille le soir sur mon ordi, ma petite femme regardant la tl ou lisant  cot de moi.

Il y aura toujours des malades, qui bosseront la nuit mais attention aussi au retour de baton sur la sant. Faire du sport est trs important dans ces cas l

----------


## chimer

je travail la nuit pour profit du calme et de la fracheur qu'il y'a la nuit ainsi je peut avoir sommeil mais mon cerveau reste solide  ::ccool::

----------


## pauloDev

travailler la nuit est intressant pae il y a du calme on peu mem entendre le tic tac d'une horloge ainsi on a plus de concentration 
enfin selon moi

----------


## Invit

> travailler la nuit est intressant pae il y a du calme on peu mem entendre le tic tac d'une horloge ainsi on a plus de concentration 
> enfin selon moi


On peut aussi entendre les rongeurs se promener dans le faux-plafond...

----------


## Invit

Travailler la nuit pour ne pas perdre le fil de ce que l'on a fait durant la journe

----------


## Sunchaser

> Pourquoi les dveloppeurs travaillent-ils la nuit ?


Parcequ'on a pas le choix ?  ::roll:: 

Bon, je l'ai peut tre dj dit, mais il faudrait prciser ce qui tait entendu dans le sujet par "travailler" -> s'agit-il - dans l'esprit du posteur originel - d'activit "extrieures" a l'activit salarie ? Ou bien du "vrai" travail ?

@+
 :;):

----------


## MABROUKI

bonjour  tous



> Pourquoi les dveloppeurs travaillent-ils la nuit ?


Le travail (arbeit) est la 2eme idee qui a germe dans l'esprit de celui qui a invente l'escalavage en vue de l'ameliorer.....
Quequ'un ici a trouve le moyen meme de distinguer entre le "vrai travail" et le "travail exterieur"....mais je crois qu'il sous-entend toujours l'arbeit remunere des capitalistes  sous contraintes....

Non le vrai travail c'est celui qu'on fait hors de toute contrainte ,c'est la ou le le travail devient vraiment creatif ...
Et c'est pour cette raison que  beaucoup le font chez soi et parfois nuitamment....
bonne soiree....

----------


## RedGuff

Bonjour.
"Un phnomne paradoxale" : !
"Un cran brillant vous garde veiller" : !

----------


## noobjava

Quand on fait du travail manuel, le soir on est crev et on s'croule sur le plumard.

Quand on fait du boulot d'informaticien, a stresse sans fatiguer l'organisme, on a des tendances  l'insomnie. Et quand on dort on rve souvent d'informatique.

http://www.developpez.net/forums/d13...e/#post7511865


Bon, plus srieusement...  mon avis l'explication c'est que la nuit, y'a pu personne sur les forums, les chats, les facebook et compagnie, y'a pu aucune source de bavardage contre-productif.

----------

